# normales Foto in solch eine Grafik umgestalten



## Soundlab (24. März 2004)

Hallo, der Betreff sagt eigentlich schon alles.

Ich möchte ein normales Foto:







in solche eine Grafik umwandeln:







Ich hab mir hier schon einige sachen durchgelesen und bin im Moment im Besitz einer Test Version von Adobe Illustrator, da ich das aus inigen Threads rausgelesen habe, das damit wohl sowas möglich ist. Was mir fehlt, eine gute Erklärung wie ich dabei vorgehen muss. Hier steht was von Tontrennung und Filter in Photoshop und dann weiter bearbeiten in Illustrator.

Nun ja, mit Photoshop komm ich soweit ja klar. Aber bei Illustrator versagen meine Kentnisse.

Hat vieleicht jemand Zeit und Lust mir an Hand des Beispiels einen Einstieg für mein Vorhaben zu zeigen. Vieleicht sogar mit dem Beispiel ein Tutorial zu erstellen. Würde mich freuen wenn mir weitergeholfen werden kann.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2004)

Hallo,
da haste ja was vor ,
Also für dein Projekt braucht man schon ein wenig Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Pfadwerkzeug, aber ich habe unterGeist nachzeichnen 
 das Grundsätzliche eigentlich schon mal erklärt.
Ich schau mal ob ich morgen mehr Zeit habe dir das zu erklären 
 .
CU
DirtyWorld


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. März 2004)

Ich wollte nur nochmal sagen wenn dir der Beitrag den ich als Link gepostet habe nicht genug geholfen hatt melde dich ruhig nochmal!

CU
DirtyWorld


----------



## ODB (26. März 2004)

Hab gerade was gutes gefunden, vielleicht hilft es dir ja  Tutorial


----------



## Fey (26. März 2004)

Hallo,

also, dass wurde auch hier im Forum schon einige Male erklärt. 1 Beispiel findet sich hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials150264.html

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Daniel Münster (29. März 2004)

Moin.

Also, das vorgehen bei solchen aufgaben ist eigentlich immer dasselbe:

PS wird dir nicht viel helfen.Auch wenn du über Tontrennungen o.ä. das Photo "vereinfachst", bekommst du beim nachzeichnen eben genau damit probleme, weil dir evtl. wichtige details vom Bild zum nachzeichnen fehlen.

Lege das Bild in FH oder Ai in eine Ebene (nicht den Hintergrund, der wird nicht im vollen Farbumfang dargestellt), und lege darüber ne neue Ebene an, in der du das Bild dann nachzeichnest.Das machst du über das Pfadwerkzeug (>Feder).
Baue alle entscheidenden Formen nach, und mach dich dann an die Farben.(> Füllen. Zusehen das alle vorher gezeichneten Formen zusammenhängend und geschlossen sind)

Die Farben kannst du entweder selbst definieren, oder mit der Pipette vom Bild abnehmen.

Bei allen Tips ist aber eins mal sicher: Da sitzte ne ganze Weile dran..4-6 Stunden würd ich mal so sagen.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Fey (30. März 2004)

Hallo Daniel und Andere,

mir scheint, da ist ein Missverständnis aufgetreten.

Mit Nachzeichnen meine ich in dem Fall nicht die Auto-Tools der einzelnen Programme sondern wirklich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass es Anfängern schon eine Hilfe ist, vorher in Photoshop die "Flächen herauszuarbeiten".

Gruß,
Melanie


----------

